# ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig



## Speedy 1975 (12. März 2013)

Wie schon erwähnt handelt ich es sich bei meine teich um einen bei haus kauf übernommenen teich.
ich hatte letzte jahr viel mit wasserverlust zu tun und auch diesen winter,sobald es taute verlor der teich wasser.
vor ein paar tagen war es richtig schön warm und ich hatte zeit mir mal das ufer bzw die verlegung der folie anzusehen.
die folie kommt schräg aus dem wasser ist ein paar cm grade und fällt dann senkrecht nach unten ab,das ganze wurde dann mit erde aufgefüllt bis über die folie zum wasser und mit kies bedeckt.
ich habe den kies rausgeholt, gewaschen die folie mit füllsand unterfüttert so das sie je nachdem wie sie abgeschnitten war entweder am ende ein bißchen senkrecht nach oben steht und dort wo sie zu kurz war zumindest waagerecht liegt.
dann den kies der von der erde befreit ist wieder oben drauf.
das ganze habe ich meter für meter gemacht und mir fehlen jetzt nur noch so ca 2meter.
das werde ich erledigen wenn der frost wieder vorbei ist,die fische hat die aktion nicht gestört.
nun ist es so das der teich tatsächlich kein wasser mehr verliert oder wenn nur ganz langsam,hatte den aufgefüllt  und bis jetzt hält er das wasser. 

die nächste aktion im mai wird sein eine komplette entleerung,reinigung und neue bepflanzung.
es sollen alle pflanzen und körbe oder pflanzsäcke,nur weiss ich noch nicht so genau was ich mit dem boden mache.
ich dachte daran den rand wieder mit kies zu bedecken und alles was mehr als 15cm wassertiefe hat ohne kies zu lassen.
da der teich sehr flach ist ist es auch ne überlegung doch alles mit kies zu bedecken damit es schöner aussieht aber dann nur eine ganz dünne schicht. kies habe ich genügend.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vieleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Sprechen wir über Kies oder über Kies?
Definiere Deinen Kies!


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vieleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

es handelt sich wohl um normalen kies bis 16mm,denke rheinkies oder weser kies 
ich hatte den teich letztes jahr schon mal entleert und ne menge kies rausgeholt.


----------



## jolantha (12. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vieleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Speedy,
das mit dem Kies würde ich mir noch mal überlegen, mit der Zeit sammelt sich da der ganze Dreck und
Schmodder drin, und Du wirst von Deinem Kies nichts mehr sehen. 
Ich hatte auch mal weißen Kies in der Flachzone, nach einem Jahr habe ich alles wieder rausgeholt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo Speedy,

ich würde Dir Sand empfehlen, ist wesentlich pflegeleichter.

LG Markus


----------



## Wanderra (13. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo Markus!

Der Sand wirbelt doch aber auf (Fische), bzw. wird von der Filterpumpe angsaugt!
Wie kann man die Wassertrübung, die dadurch entsteht, verhindern?

LG. Jens


----------



## Christine (13. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo Jens,

welche Wassertrübung? Wenn die erste, die beim Einbringen des Sandes entsteht, verflogen ist, wirbelt da in der Regel nicht mehr viel. Der Sand liegt eben auf dem Boden - wie nasser Sand halt. Und den Bodenablauf kann man mit einem kleinen Wall auch entsprechend schützen - sofern überhaupt vorhanden.


----------



## Wanderra (13. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo Christine!

Meine Fische wühlen gerne zwischen dem Kies, das tun sie doch sicher auch im Sand!
Deswegen denke ich, das es des öfteren Trübungen geben könnte.
Vieleicht bin ich damit, aber auch auf dem Holzweg!

LG.Jens


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo Jens,
wie Christine bereits geschrieben hat,
bei nassem Sand wirbelt es nicht mehr viel bzw. so gut wie gar nicht mehr. 
Bei trockenem Sand ist dies was anderes.

LG Markus


----------



## Speedy 1975 (13. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

naja Sand möchte ich nicht unbedingt rein machen.
Mein Plan A war den randbereich und die etwas grössere flachzone mit kies zu befüllen damit die Folie im flachen Wasser vor der Sonne geschützt ist,dort auch pflanzen in Körbe oder Säcke pflanzen.
In den tieferen Bereichen pflanzen in Körbe und Säcke dann mit Steinen etwas dekorieren.
Dazu soll dann ein kleiner fischturm und ein wasserspiel.
Der Teich ist leider nicht wie üblich von der Mitte aus die verschiedenen tiefen rund umzu sondern von rechts noch Links flach Mittel und dann tief aufgebaut. 
Das macht die Gestaltung nicht einfacher aber das bekomme ich hin.
Alles im allem darauf ausgelegt so wenig kies zu verwenden wie möglich und den kies mit dickeren Steinen am rutschen zu hindern.


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Speedy, Du schreibst : ----damit die Folie im flachen Wasser vor der Sonne geschützt ist !

Das kannst Du natürlich auch ganz toll mit Ufermatten machen, schau mal bei Naturagart,
da kannst Du dann auch direkt Pflanzen drauf setzen, die Wurzeln mit größeren Steinen 
beschweren, und dann wachsen die auf den Matten an .
Die Matten sind dunkelgrün und unwahrscheinlich flexibel in der Verlegung.


----------



## Springmaus (14. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo,

wir waren letztes Jahr bei Naturagart und haben uns die Ufermatten und Samen gekauft!

  freue mich schon wenn das mal eingewachsen ist,

(das sah letztes Jahr schon nett aus) (Die Samen gingen recht schnell auf)


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Der Teich ist im allgemeinen sehr flach,Grosse Bereiche sind zwischen 30cm und 40cm.
Das mit den ufermatten hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht. 
Da bei so flachen Wasser der Grund immer zu sehen ist dachte ich mir den ganzen Teich mit ufermatte aus zu kleiden. Die Fläche ist nicht so gross und daher brauche ich nicht so viele m2.
So hätte der Boden eine Farbe,einzig die kleine tiefzone würde ich aus lassen.
Wäre das möglich? 
Kann man die gut schneiden solche matten? 
Ich habe mal im netzt gesucht und wenn ich ne mittelpreisige nehme bin ich mit so 60-70€ dabei,dad wäre noch okay.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo speedy,

die Ufermatten kannst Du mit einer ganz gewöhnlichen guten Haushaltsschere schneiden.

LG Markus


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

 

 

 

Hier mal ein paar bilder von meiner Pfütze
das war letztes frühjahr als ich den teich das erste mal gesäubert habe.
der ganze boden war mit kies bedeckt.
nochmal zu der fixen idee mit den ufermatten komplett auslegen,muss man die dann verkleben?

hier mal ein link zu den matten an die ich so gedacht hatte

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ufermatte-Bo...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cc57c4129

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ufermatte-gr...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5d3b8b3c93

so wie auf dem zweiten angebot hatte ich mir das in etwas vorgestellt,nur mit mehr pflanzen 
diese aber dann ich körbe und pflanzsäcke
wird sowas auf stoss gelegt oder überlappend?


----------



## Springmaus (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo,

die Matten kenn ich nicht aber den ganzen Teich auslegen  das würd ich nicht machen

Ich hab meinen ganzen Kies raus und ein wenig Sand rein grad soviel das Pflanzen sich dort

verwurzeln können und am Rand die Ufermatten das find ich Top !


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

ich habe so ein bißchen angst das die uv strahlung meine folie angreifft da der grösste teil des teiches sehr flach ist.
ist ja auch auf dem bild zu sehen.
der bereich vom hinteren ufer bis zu den beiden grossen steinen muss dort ist das wasser sehr flach und da sollte auf jedenfall die folie geschützt werden.
die tiefzone ist so 75cm tief die mittlere zone 30-40cm und der flache bereich gute 20cm.
hat es technische gründe warum du das nicht machen würdest oder optische?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hallo Speedy,

mach es so wie Doris es hat, so machen es sehr viele und das funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ich habe meine Ufermatte damals bei Deinem 1. Link bestellt - allerdings in 1 m Breit.
Qualität für den Preis o.k.
Kommt allerdings nicht an die NG Ufermatten hin - aber die kosten ja auch gut das doppelte
mehr.

LG Markus


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Und dann den kompletten Boden mit Sand bedecken oder wie meint ihr das? 
Ich weiss nicht so recht wie ist das mit sauber machen oder wenn man da mal rein geht dad verrutscht doch?
Was nimmt man einfach spielsand für nen kindersandkasten?


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Saubermachen ist da kein Problem denke ich mal, der Sand "pappt" so richtig zusammen wenn er nass ist.
Wenn Du allerdings mit nem Sauger arbeitest und den da voll reinhälst, aber das Problem besteht bei Kies ja auch
Reingehen sollte auch kein Problem sein wenn Du nicht wie ne Horde wilder Kühe da reintrampelst

Drei Problems in einem Beitrag


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Da ich nix in dem Sand pflanzen möchte sollte eine dünne Schicht reichen,1-2cm? Was meint ihr wieviele kg ich dann brauche?


----------



## koifischfan (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Welche Fläche hast du? Dann multipliziere mit der Höhe.
Sand hat ungefähr eine Dichte von 2,4, also wiegen 10 Liter ca 24 kg.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Hält Sand den auf schrägen Flächen auch???
Wenn Sand dann alles und wie man auf dem Bild sieht geht die Folie dort wo die pumpe liegt recht steil hoch.


----------



## Christine (17. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Das Gesetz der Schwerkraft gilt auch unter Wasser. Da, wo es steil hoch geht, hält der Sand natürlich nicht. Kies aber auch nicht. Da kommst nur mit Ufermatte oder Vermörteltem weiter.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (17. März 2013)

*AW: ich hätte vielleicht vorher fragen sollen aber ich denke es war richtig*

Wieviel von der Folie soll den nun wirklich wegen der Sonne abgedeckt werden? 
Ich habe mal gelesen alles was unter 18cm wassertiefe ist. 
Dann wäre es nicht schlimm wenn die 30-40cm Zonen nicht vollständig bedeckt wären.


----------

